# Being sick on the road, How do you deal with it?



## Deleted member 28204 (Mar 7, 2020)

Being as I am rather new to the road, I was wondering if anyone had any secret tips on how to muster through illness?

Especially considering the fact that we might not be able to afford to pay for accommodation, or even have someone to trust.


----------



## MetalBryan (Mar 7, 2020)

I got strep throat right before driving from NYC to LA. I slept about 20 minutes at a time and drank at least one milkshake per day. Got some penecilin In Iowa but it gave me a whole body rash. Finally rented a hotel in Green River (UT) because of the CCR song but that wasn't much better sleep than the van. Got to LA in about 5 days and by then was feeling alright. 

If you don't have any where to be I'd recommend stocking up on water, vitamins, electrolytes, and 1200 calories per day of food. Chill out in a campground for a week.


----------



## Coywolf (Mar 8, 2020)

Alcohol (usualy whiskey) and emergenC. Yes, I'm serious.

I've also ODed (not in the bad way) on Robitussin a couple times buy drinking most of the bottle, and the next day I was fine 

*disclaimer, dont mix alcohol and Robitussin*

The only time this did not work for me was when I got something REAL horrible in Arcata, and almost literally had to crawl into the free clinic there for medicine.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Mar 8, 2020)

Look into herbs like olive leaf extract and black seed oil (nigella sativa) there two great and powerful herbs with lots of antioxidants and more, as with every product, the quality matters tho so get the good stuff. Its about herbs and eating a good healthy diet as best you can.


----------



## Deleted member 28204 (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks so much for the advice everyone! ✧\(>o<)ﾉ✧


----------



## nivoldoog (Mar 8, 2020)

Hobo Salsa! Onions, Garlic and spicy peppers. Eat till poop fire... you good.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 8, 2020)

nivoldoog said:


> Hobo Salsa! Onions, Garlic and spicy peppers. Eat till poop fire... you good.



this plus beer


----------



## Deleted member 19606 (Mar 9, 2020)

Eating raw garlic is real helpful for when you're feeling under the weather, and as a generally good thing to do to maintain health. You can get tinctures from health food stores for immune support or for specialized ailments. My favorite two to have are oregano oil and echinacea. Oregano is a strong antimicrobial, good for getting rid of parasites and helping rid infections. Echinacea is a powerful immune support herb as well. Tinctures are nice because they can be really effective, but are pretty small and easy to travel with 
When I'm sick on the road I usually try to get a motel room and rest if it's really bad. If not just find a shady bush and nap all day. Drinking booze actually is really harmful if you're sick, sure it makes you feel better but alcohol turns into sugar in your system which feeds bacteria. If you must, stick to vodka or whiskey, as these are at least better than beer or wine.
Also HYDRATION is so important!!!! Get a gallon jug as try to drink the whole thing over the course of the day, if you don't drink it all drink as much as you can. Pee a lot. Flush out the system. Limit soda and juice because the sugar is again, really bad news when you're sick.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 10, 2020)

It really depends on what you have.
I've gotten really bad stomach sickness from eating straight up junk dry food and I drank giant refills of vitamin water from the gas station. Cheap Electrolytes. Tea, Gatorade, lemon water is all good for anything needing to flush your system advisable for most illness. Basically the same as Pedialyte which is way too expensive.

For viral and bacterial I'd go with what @TravelinMags said. Crushed garlic (let oxidize ten minutes) echanecea augustafolia root (not a $10 bottle of pills made with leaves) made into tea or alcohol extract. Oregano oil taken a few drops in water which is really good for your heart and circulatory system. Can also be used for fungi infections (be sure to dilute used topically) 

Turmeric root is a great anti inflammatory.
I've also used green or bentonite clay put in water and drank for allergy exposure. Zinc supplement can work wonders until you build an immunity to it.

Overall if your sick you should rest as much as possible and eat healthy foods like watery vegetables and antioxidants. Low sodium soup or broth is a good option for something a bit more filling.
The vitamins and minerals that come from bones in soup stock (chicken soup) has forever been used to treat illness.


----------



## Deleted member 28204 (Mar 10, 2020)

Desperado Deluxe said:


> It really depends on what you have.
> I've gotten really bad stomach sickness from eating straight up junk dry food and I drank giant refills of vitamin water from the gas station. Cheap Electrolytes. Tea, Gatorade, lemon water is all good for anything needing to flush your system advisable for most illness. Basically the same as Pedialyte which is way too expensive.
> 
> For viral and bacterial I'd go with what @TravelinMags said. Crushed garlic (let oxidize ten minutes) echanecea augustafolia root (not a $10 bottle of pills made with leaves) made into tea or alcohol extract. Oregano oil taken a few drops in water which is really good for your heart and circulatory system. Can also be used for fungi infections (be sure to dilute used topically)
> ...


It was mostly a throat so sore I could just barely force down soup broth and tea, joints were hot for a day but due to all the advice herein I'm almost over it! Thank you so much every one!


----------

